# Looking to network with Expats living in Italy



## dave71us (May 24, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Looking to make new friends. Looking to network with Americans or English-speaking Italians living in Italy.

Would love to hear about your experiences and get to know you and the country.

David


----------



## smanet (May 23, 2012)

Ciao David,
are you looking to come to Italy?
I'm italian and I need to improve my english  If you want, just contact me 

Ciao
Sandro


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's nice to make friends via the forum but please remember the forum is for sharing with others.

Why not use the forum to ask and answers questions on Italy?

maiden


----------



## dave71us (May 24, 2012)

smanet said:


> Ciao David,
> are you looking to come to Italy?
> I'm italian and I need to improve my english  If you want, just contact me
> 
> ...


Sandro,

Where do you live in Italy or are you living abroad?

David.


----------



## dave71us (May 24, 2012)

*Leaving the Forum*

I believe the best way to understand a country is by knowing its people.

I don't think this is the forum for me.

I appreciate your concerns.

David.


----------

